# Great Labrador breeder



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

So my Lab is 10 now and i will need a pup soon. I am looking for a great breeder with dogs that have good looks and even better hunting drive. Anyone know any body?


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is a retriever training web page that has lab classifieds. You can do alot of research on the forums page for various sires and dam characteristics. Also please keep in mind that many will ship pups. There is a vast amount of information out there!!
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... y.php?f=31
Best of luck on your search and most of all have fun!!! :beer:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a great web site for real dog people that truly are trying to extend the qualities of the breed. They also require health clearances on both parents in order to post litters in their classifieds where as this forum does not. Keep in mind that purchasing a puppy from proven parents with health clearances and paying a little more than litters without those things gives you a far better opportunity of getting a good one. Also keep in mind that the purchase price of a puppy is a very very small amount versus even the first year of vet checks and vaccinations. To fly a puppy to a local airport isn't very costly either, it's about $250 versus driving 400 miles to get the puppy in many instances.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I have a great dog now i wish i could just clone him as a puppy. I dont mind paying the cost and would never think of getting a dog that doesnt have all the right stuff.


----------



## allydeer (Sep 20, 2008)

try mary howley from wi. candlewood kennels the most respected lab breeder in the us she has the world best lab line out there tell her what you are looking for in a dog she let you no what she has and what is going to have


----------



## beerhunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Razor Lab in Manitoba Canada........the guy is top notch

www.razorlabs.ca


----------

